# Slovak Army Aicraft Crashes - 42 Dead



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

> Slovak plane crash leaves 42 dead
> 
> Forty-two people died when a Slovakian military aircraft came down in a remote mountain area in northern Hungary.
> 
> ...



http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4629890.stm


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

> PIC OF THE PLANE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2006)

That's too bad. What a shame indeed.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2006)

Yup...


----------



## Clave (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Sucks that shit like this happens.


----------



## v2 (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2006)

Hate to see that kind of thing happen


----------

